

WebPlatformTools.org - a curated catalog of 250+ free web tools - fevangelou
http://webplatformtools.org

======
fevangelou
WebPlatformTools.org is a curated catalog of 250+ free web tools, that don't
require any registration or installation.

It solves a common problem for web designers & developers having to remember
or bookmark useful web tools/services that assist in day to day web
development tasks.

This web service allows for deep linking, so you can easily share a link to
some of its categories, tags or even custom searches.

You can also submit your own suggestion for a free web tool that doesn't
require installation or registration. Just remember to search first before you
submit something, as it may already be there.

WebPlatformTools.org is built with jQuery & Backbone.js and it's not
affiliated with WebPlatform.org.

